

The Memristor’s Fundamental Secrets Revealed - nealabq
http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/nanotechnology/the-memristors-fundamental-secrets-revealed

======
ksec
Oh, nearly forgotten about it. HP promise to mass produce Memristor in 2013,
and then push back to 2014.

Wasn't it suppose to COMPLETELY revolutionise the way we do computing? Why
haven't we heard more about it?

~~~
forgottenpaswrd
You should help projects in kickstarter or do ANY R&D on a company or on your
own to learn something:

In real life, the time it takes to do something compared with what you planned
it is at least triple.

I had experience as the responsible person of a very talented R&D team for
years. My parents were also researchers all their lives.

One of the amazing things is that in the end if you persist, you get it, but
it is extremely easy to abandon as progress slows down(and it always happens
with anything if it is new and nobody has done it before). The main problem
with researchers is that they have the tendency to start new projects and
finish none.

Steve Jobs learned this early from his mentor Robert Noyce.

~~~
bjterry
The planning fallacy was named in 1979, so it's not exactly news that one's
inside view estimate will be optimistic. I believe the poster you are are
replying to is implicitly criticizing HP for publicly claiming
commercialization earlier than was ever realistic.

The people at HP who are responsible for providing timeline estimates either
should know about the planning fallacy and correct for it, or they are
hopelessly incompetent planners in 2013. A more realistic explanation is that
they knew they were being optimistic and lied about it for the short term
press benefits that they realized when they made those statements. Companies
lying about their development timelines is a valid object of complaint.

------
ChuckMcM
Hmmm, I left that article with the impression that the author was Dr. Gandhi
was seeing what he wanted to see, not some fundamental new thing (or old
thing).

When I read Dr. Chua's paper originally I also thought his reasoning for a
third element was weak. In particular while it is well studied how the
magnetic field and electric field interact, and essentially are analogs for
the other, it is entirely _unclear_ that voltage and current are in fact in a
similar relationship. Now if he had proposed a device in which its
permeability to magnetic flux varied based on the current passing through it?
That I could see as a resistor analog in the magnetic domain.

I agree with kken who commented that Resistive RAM is a thing, but its more of
a materials properties thing than a fundamental circuit element thing.

~~~
GabrielMtn
I believe what you meant to say is that the reasoning for the _fourth_ element
is weak, as the memristor is claimed to be the fourth electrical engineering
component discovered, after: resistor, capacitor and inductor. Also, as HP and
others have observed and further, intentionally manifested the pinches
hysteresis loop indicative of memristives, I'm curious to hear why you think
that his science is off?

------
kken
Populistic bullshit meant to grab attention, not science.

A coherer is not a metal-metal contact.

I am too lazy to elaborate, but some people in the comment section of the
article already pointed out some of the more obvious issues.

